

The Appalling Stance of Rand Paul - d4vlx
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/12/opinion/blow-the-appalling-stance-of-rand-paul.html?hp&rref=opinion

======
rthomas6
This is off topic for Hacker News per the guidelines.

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
drhayes9
Standard reply to those posting about going against the guidelines:

"...Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than
hacking and startups."

It got voted up to the front page. Why do you feel it's off topic?

~~~
rthomas6
Because a NYT op-ed about how heartless Rand Paul is is not part of an
interesting new phenomenon, or even interesting at all in a hacker sense. I
feel like people upvoted it because they agree with it and feel strongly about
the issue, but it's just partisan politics. Politicians say crazy things all
the time and I enjoy being able to go to HN and NOT see politics plastered
everywhere.

~~~
d4vlx
FWIW I posted it for the social commentary on the perception of the poor in
the US. IMO the personal attack on Paul was a minor aspect, more of an
inspiration to give commentary than a personal attack.

Social commentary frequently shows up here.

